# 7 months post TT feeling awful...need advice



## utg123 (Feb 2, 2017)

hi guys so its been 7 months since my TT and I feel like garbage...as in, I'm so tired I could fall asleep at the drop of a hat and have almost run off the road a few times. Here are my latest lab results on 125 mcg of synthroid

TSH: 0.235* (0.450 - 4.500)
T4: 10.2 (4.5-12.0)
FT4: 1.9 (0.8 - 2.2)
T3: 124 (76 - 180)
FT3: 3.5 (2.0-4.4)

Do i feel like crap because my tsh is so low? i have NO hyperthyroid symptoms...in fact most of my symptoms are hypo (constipated, extremely fatigued, joint pain). My heart rate is also normal. I am thinking of lowering the synthroid to 112 mcg and adding 5 mcg of cytomel (WITH my doctor's knowledge and monitoring)...does anyone have a similar experience to mine? Can you offer any advice?

ps iron and ferritin and vitamin D and B12 are all excellent for once...no problems there


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your TSH will go abnormally low when you add in a t3 med, so that doesn't really matter.

Your frees aren't awful but aren't fantastic either and that would be a more likely cause for your symptoms.

I don't take Cytomel so I'm not the best person to ask. I'll defer to the experts, but I think you should raise one or both or your meds.


----------



## Indianrose (Oct 29, 2017)

First of all, DO NOT DRIVE if you feel so tired because of this :

https://www.nahypothyroidism.org/driving-with-hypothyroidism-worse-than-driving-drunk/

It`s not a big study, but you get the point I am making here.

Second of all, why did you have TT?

If hashimoto and or graves, than you need to take time because your AB need to get low first. If cancer, it could be that your body is stil adjusting to function without thyroid.

Also, I would adress adrenal glands, because they can get wicked once the thyroid is out or ill.


----------



## Indianrose (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh, now I remember-you had hashi and a wild thyroid.

I am so sorry that you still dont feel good, but yes, I would try lowering levo and adding some t3.

You need to ceck your levels every 4/6 weeks.


----------

